# Most Horrifying Tsunami video



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing power. Move houses and cars like toys in a bath tubs. That had to be scary to live through in person.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, that is really crazy. I cannot imagine the fear and sadness those people were feeling.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

The power of nature. Awesome


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats some power!


----------

